# Confo critique. And what breed do you think he is?



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

I would agree on the TB. I see no QH in him at all. He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I see all TB. He also doesn't need to have a lip tattoo if he's a TB. They only tattoo them for racing.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He looks Thoroughbred to me as well. If thats him in your avatar as well I might say Arab somewhere in there too but really, TB 

Hes very pretty.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Haha, yes, that's him in my avatar as well. It's funny you would say that because my trainer is always telling me he has "arab hips"!

I know he doesn't need a lip tattoo to be a Thoroughbred, I was just saying I'll never know for sure, haha. But thanks for the input everyone, so far it looks as though he may just be a Thoroughbred! [=


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmm, never seen arab hips like those! I agree with the thoroughbred.

Looks like he could be a little downhill, his pasterns are a little long for my tastes. Looks a little ewe-y in the neck and maybe ties a little low. Pretty boy though!


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

He really is a beauty! I don't see any more faults, at least not major ones, then the ones you mentioned, and as strange as this sounds, his fault kind of make him cute.  haha

I agree that he is a thoroughbred, it is possible that he has some quarter horse in him and is an appendix.

Aw! What a handsome boy!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i dont see any QH ether, id say TB with just alittle arab
and i see no major faults, hes a very pretty boy


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

he doesnt need a tattoo to be TB, he could have been backyard bred or just never planned on being raced


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, guys! He is pretty cute, huh? ;D

PaintsPwn, I never got that ewe comment before, most people love his neck!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I see TB for sure.
What a good looking guy!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_His faults do make him cute!  I see T.B.! It might of just been the moment he look Arab, but I don't think he has much in him, or none at all. _


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Pigeon breasted and tied in below the knee are the only things that I notice for sure... Otherwise in some pics he looks slightly: downhill, long backed, sickle hocked, and cow hocked. But I can't quite tell if it's only the pics and the way he is standing. He has a very nice booty, I like his shoulder, pretty good chest depth

Overall, I'm in love and will be over shortly to steal him. I LOVE bays with minimal/no white. 

I think the ewe neck is from the first pics. He looks like he has quite a bit more muscle on the underside of his neck. Not as noticeable in the last one, but you can't really see his neck well in that one anyways.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd say TB for sure but maybe he has a little bit of both TB, QH, and Arab. Never know lol. But he sure is cute!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Like everyone else said, I see full TB. My TB mare wasn't on the racetrack and was not registered (too small) and doesn't have a tattoo but I know she's full TB so there is still a huge possibility :]


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! [=


----------

